# pressure canning different vegetable together



## joecarrr (Jul 16, 2008)

My grandpa used to can tomatoes, green peppers and onions together. He would dump them in a pan with pork chops and put all that over mashed potatoes. It was great! We make it now but only when the veggies are in season or store bought canned tomatoes. He's been gone for 20 years now so I can't ask him this question. This is my first year canning so I'm still learning.
Is there any difference between canning this mixture and using the directions for canning stewed tomatoes?


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I would suggest canning at 15 psi for 20 minutes for pints and 30 minutes for quarts.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like he was making the Stewed Tomatoes recipe from the Ball Blue Book. We use them the exact same way he did. 

If you have the book the recipe is listed in the index under Tomatoes, Stewed. If not, see this link.
http://www.simplycanning.com/canning-stewed-tomatoes.html


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

The general rule is to follow directions for the ingredient with the longest processing time, but there are some mixes that have been tested enough to have their own directions.

Just make sure you keep the proportions the same!


----------



## joecarrr (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info.. It's gonna be nice having grandpas pork chops all winter long. I also found this video. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPljP_f9SmQ[/ame]


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been canning this and it is so good---tomatoes, okra,zucchini, onions. PC 10lbs if under 1,000 for 30 minutes for pints


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

The recommended processing time for Mixed Vegetables such as tomatoes, okra, zucchini, and onions is 75 min. for pints and 90 min for quarts. It is a very dense mixture of low-acid vegetables for only 30 mins. processing.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

arrocks said:


> The recommended processing time for Mixed Vegetables such as tomatoes, okra, zucchini, and onions is 75 min. for pints and 90 min for quarts. It is a very dense mixture of low-acid vegetables for only 30 mins. processing.


I have to disagree...please see link below from the USDA website, for people who keep giving out canning advice it might be beneficial to the receiver if the information is correct

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_03/tomato_okra_zucchini.html

Ball Book says tomatoes, okra and onions 30 minutes also for pints

ETA it calls for 2 1/2lbs of vegatable... and that is what I put in..half okra and half zucchini and one slice of onion


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

countryfied2011 said:


> I have to disagree...please see link below from the USDA website, for people who keep giving out canning advice it might be beneficial to the receiver if the information is correct
> 
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_03/tomato_okra_zucchini.html
> 
> ...


No need to be snippy when someone is trying to help but yes, accuracy is important. The information I provided is correct. Your link is specific to Tomatoes with Zucchini *or *Okra only. Yet you clearly stated you are doing "tomatoes, okra, zucchini, onions". That is substantially more low acid ingredients and calls for a longer processing time than the 30 mins processing time for Tomatoes with Zucchini OR Okra (not both and not with onions also added.)

The Ball Blue Book provides for Tomatoes with Okra only (no onions or zucchini) and 30 mins processing. Same in the Ball Complete Book - Tomatoes and Okra, Tomatoes and Celery, or Tomatoes and Zucchini.

Since the original question was about Stewed Tomatoes (p.378 in Ball Complete), it allows for celery, peppers, and onions (all in small amounts) and has a processing time of 25 mins.

When multiple low acid ingredients are mixed without the addition of sufficient vinegar or other acids then the Mixed Vegetables processing time is considered applicable. It is always your option of course to adhere to or ignore the guidelines.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

What is the cause for the propensity of folks wanting to process for the minimum recommended times and pressures?
Very few ingredients (fish?) seem to be affected by higher processing pressures or slightly longer times. 

Is this a production schedule thing?


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

arrocks said:


> No need to be snippy when someone is trying to help but yes, accuracy is important. The information I provided is correct. Your link is specific to Tomatoes with Zucchini *or *Okra only. Yet you clearly stated you are doing "tomatoes, okra, zucchini, onions". That is substantially more low acid ingredients and calls for a longer processing time than the 30 mins processing time for Tomatoes with Zucchini OR Okra (not both and not with onions also added.)
> 
> The Ball Blue Book provides for Tomatoes with Okra only (no onions or zucchini) and 30 mins processing. Same in the Ball Complete Book - Tomatoes and Okra, Tomatoes and Celery, or Tomatoes and Zucchini.
> 
> ...


*
If you look at the USDA link you will see you can additionally add 5 pearl onions or 2 slices of onions. * The onions were on USDA sight not Ball my mistake but you still can use them regardless of where I got the info from

No it is not substantially more vegetables...it calls for 2 1/2 lbs of okra or zucchini...I put 1lb of okra and 1 lb of zucchini with 7lbs of tomatoes. The ratio remains the same. If I had used 2 1/2 lbs of okra and then added 2lbs of zucchini then I would be changing the ratio of vegatables to tomatoes. Then there would be xtra low acid food.....the way i did it..the ratio of low acid food remained the same.



> What is the cause for the propensity of folks wanting to process for the minimum recommended times and pressures?



It is not a matter of wanting to do the minimum time(i see NO suggested minimum of time on any set of guidelines) my issue is folks saying you have to do it this way, but yet you yourself are not following what the USDA or Ball guideline is saying.. so how can you expect others to accept your advice. Why are you wanting to can higher than is recommended...show me facts where I should be doing that? The recommended psi and time is for my elevation....it does NOT say choose between the minimum and maximum. It is recommended obviously for a reason....besides why do i want to cook my stuff to death by adding more time to loose more nutrition.




> When multiple low acid ingredients are mixed without the addition of sufficient vinegar or other acids then the Mixed Vegetables processing time is considered applicable


 Please show me where this statement is fact



> USDA Mixed Vegetables:
> Here is the recipe:
> 
> 6 cups sliced carrots
> ...


I am not canning the above....I can see why it would need 75 minutes...this has a whole lot more vegatables, I would never can that for 30 minutes--the ratio of vegetables is a lot higher than what i was using. Explain to me how my recipe and this is the same,. You are comparing apples to oranges The density of this is a whole lot different than what I did. 7lbs of tomatoes to 4 cups


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

> my issue is folks saying you have to do it this way


No one ever said that that you *have to do *anything. I merely made recommendations and Muby just asked a question. 

I'm not sure why you are so defensive as my intent was not to argue with you and I won't do that. And I don't think that was Murby's intent either. 

All I ever intended was to point out to any other readers that whenever one mixes* multiple* low acid vegetable ingredients that all have different pH's and different densities it is *recommended* that the processing time for Mixed Vegetables be used. The type of mixed ingredients is irrelevant, just the processing time when mixed ones are used.

That recommendation is what is taught in classes and is posted on several of the extension websites. It is offered by USDA as an additional safety margin knowing that many won't weigh the produce or measure it accurately, that particle size will vary greatly, and that some will deviate from the recipe. But as always the choice is yours to adopt the recommendation or not.

So all I will point out is that you continue to ignore the* OR *part of the instructions you reference, the one or the other but not both component of it and using vegetables with different densities and pH . And that you are drawing conclusions that may or may not be valid from the averages posted for a full canner load of 9 pints which is more alkaline and higher density ratio than the initial ratio of 3:1 given.

Personally I would increase the processing time of your mixture to 45 mins but that is just me. You are free to do as you wish.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> No one ever said that that you have to do anything.


You may read Murby statement different than i do...but Murby has said you use 15 psi for a certain amount of time.....that to me is telling everyone that you have to use 15psi etc etc. That there is no deviation...just because he chooses to pick his own time....does not mean that is correct for everyone.

AS far as the rest of the conversation...i will just agree to disagree. YMMV


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

countryfied2011 said:


> You may read Murby statement different than i do...but Murby has said you use 15 psi for a certain amount of time.....that to me is telling everyone that you have to use 15psi etc etc. That there is no deviation...just because he chooses to pick his own time....does not mean that is correct for everyone.
> 
> AS far as the rest of the conversation...i will just agree to disagree. YMMV


My recommendation for 15 PSI is a broad range processing parameter that covers all foods from tomatoes to beef. You can't go wrong if you process at 15psi...
But you can go wrong at 10psi.. That doesn't mean you will, just that its possible.

Per your comments, I think one of the reasons people process at the lowest temperatures and pressures they can get away with is that they fear "overcooking" the food.. That just doesn't happen.

As someone who has designed industrial food processing equipment, we always design for 110% because it gives the equipment a bit of wiggle room within the processing parameters.

You are more than welcome to "thread the needle"... its your food and your family, not mine. You'll probably be just fine as botulism poisoning is pretty rare from pressure canned goods.. 

I would also note that I make a lot of things that I don't want to have to cook when I open the jar.. I don't want to have to boil my stews and soups, just warm them up in the microwave.. and I certainly don't want to have to recook my salsa dressings.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> You are more than welcome to "thread the needle"... its your food and your family, not mine. You'll probably be just fine as botulism poisoning is pretty rare from pressure canned goods..
> 
> I would also note that I make a lot of things that I don't want to have to cook when I open the jar.. I don't want to have to boil my stews and soups, just warm them up in the microwave.. and I certainly don't want to have to recook my salsa dressings.


Bascically what you are saying that the recommendations from USDA are wrong and you are right....I dont boil my chicken we eat straight from the jar with chicken salad. You are saying I am taking a chance by following the USDA guidelines...I should be able to eat out of the jar also following their guidelines

What makes you more authoritative than the USDA...it really doesnt matter

I will just agree to disagree with you also...YMMV,


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

countryfied2011 said:


> Bascically what you are saying that the recommendations from USDA are wrong and you are right....I dont boil my chicken we eat straight from the jar with chicken salad. You are saying I am taking a chance by following the USDA guidelines...I should be able to eat out of the jar also following their guidelines
> 
> What makes you more authoritative than the USDA...it really doesnt matter
> 
> I will just agree to disagree with you also...YMMV,


I didn't "Basically" say any of that. 

Go ahead and follow the USDA guidelines and you'll be fine.. Just make sure you don't fall short of them even one tiny bit.. make sure your pressure cooker gauge is perfectly calibrated and that you don't fall short one bit on any of those processing parameters and you'll be fine.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

arrocks said:


> No need to be snippy when someone is trying to help but yes, accuracy is important. The information I provided is correct. Your link is specific to Tomatoes with Zucchini *or *Okra only. Yet you clearly stated you are doing "tomatoes, okra, zucchini, onions". That is substantially more low acid ingredients and calls for a longer processing time than the 30 mins processing time for Tomatoes with Zucchini OR Okra (not both and not with onions also added.)
> 
> The Ball Blue Book provides for Tomatoes with Okra only (no onions or zucchini) and 30 mins processing. Same in the Ball Complete Book - Tomatoes and Okra, Tomatoes and Celery, or Tomatoes and Zucchini.
> 
> ...


With a little research I found that the acidity of both Okra and Zucchini are nearly the same. If the canning is done with the same ratio of tomatoes to Okra/Zucchini mix, the time would not need to change. The acidity of the tomatoes remains the same ratio to the acid levels of the Okra/Zucchini blend. The Tomatoes being roughly 4.6 acid level to the Okra being above 4.6 up to 5.5 about with the Zucchini being about the same. So if the Tomatoes stay at 7 lbs..it does not matter that the Zucchini was mixed with Okra. However the ratio must be the same. 

I think the person canning can follow the directions posted on USDA site. I think they are pretty good as they will err on longer then less time suggested. Their testing has been rather intense over the decades of canning they have scrutinized. As with all pressure canning, being very careful to follow recommended times is essential to safe canning.


----------

